# tv lift hinges



## moncrief (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Does anyone have a suggestion for hinges for a inset concealed lid on a cabinet top for a plasma tv lift ? I'm using the Whisper Ride unit. My material is 1-1/8" oak and I would like for the lid to open at least 90* My doors are all hinged w/Soss 101 hinges. Thanks Gary


----------



## Joe Spackle (May 20, 2008)

Gary I would use the Soss hinges in the lid as well.

I did this one a few yrs ago and they worked fine


----------



## importadvantage (Mar 19, 2009)

*Hinges*

We always use piano hinges on lids. While they are not concealed, they are strong enough to prevent the lid from tearing the hinges off. If there are no children in the house, you may be OK with concealed.http://www.ImportAdvantage.com


----------



## Joe Spackle (May 20, 2008)

importadvantage said:


> We always use piano hinges on lids. While they are not concealed, they are strong enough to prevent the lid from tearing the hinges off. If there are no children in the house, you may be OK with concealed.http://www.ImportAdvantage.com


Why would the presence of children be an issue.

I fail to see the advantage of a piano hinge on a top that is supposed to be a furniture piece.

Of course you might have to make a minor addition to the lid to protect it; the one shown above swivels 10* left and right, has been doing so for over three years now 

JME


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A piano hinge would leave the knuckle exposed, which may detract from the look. Alternatives would be barrel hinges, or Soss type hinges, both styles if properly installed have little to no adjustment capabilities, a simplex pivot hinge, or, a euro cup hinge for full inset, for free swinging.


----------



## importadvantage (Mar 19, 2009)

*Soss*

Young children tend to push he lids manually and the 'Soss' type hinges have a tendency to pull loose when pressure is exerted on them. If 100% concealment is preferred, I would use a 'Soss' hinge with 2 lid stays to make sure that nobody can flip the lid past 90 degrees allowing the lid to pull on the hinges. 



Joe Spackle said:


> Why would the presence of children be an issue.
> 
> I fail to see the advantage of a piano hinge on a top that is supposed to be a furniture piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

The best would be to go with what cabinet man says. Use a simplex pivot hinge or the euro hinge.


----------

